# any SA support groups in the rochester area?!



## littlebirdie (Jul 13, 2011)

are there any meetups in Rochester? I'd really like to find some people who struggle with the same thing as I do. Hoping to overcome this and not let fear take me over. Any input is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SA Rich (Oct 27, 2011)

An SA group around Rochester would be great!:yes


----------



## garydoran (Oct 3, 2013)

*anxiety group in Rochester,ny.*

I am also looking for a support group in the Rochester area.


----------



## recover (Apr 30, 2011)

*local social anxiety group*

hey is there a local social anxiety group that meets, if so how can I join, if not would you like to help start one


----------

